# iPod Touch 1st Generation Case, Skin, etc.



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Since the 2nd iPod Touch generation is out, I'm not sure which case I have to buy because I just got my 1st gen this last week (w/ iMac, rebate). I want a case for my iPod Touch 1st gen. Can anyone recommend me a good, cheap one? The stores I can buy from have to be near Brampton/Mississauga, and instore ONLY. I can go to Best Buy, Future Shop, Sig Electronics, Wal-Mart, ... any other stores which I can buy instore. I was thinking of some but then I realized that the one they may be selling is for the 2nd gen, which is slimmer. Would it matter which case I bought? Prefer black/white because they're cool colors for Apple.
Under $30 though, please recommend. Thanks
I was thinking of the following:

Audio: iPod / MP3 Accessories: DLO Hip Case For iPod Touch (008-1821) - Black | Best Buy Canada Web Store

Best Buy Canada Web Store
logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10095404&catid=23080

SIG Electronics, Apple World : Apple Accessories,Silicone Case for iPod Touch (White)

Silicone Case for iPod Touch (Jelly Black)

I was hoping to go to Sig Electronics to check it out and perhaps get an AEBS (AirPort Extreme Base Station). 

Thanks for whatever recommendations you have.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

I picked up this Griffen case from best buy the same day I got the 1st gen ipod. Included a screen protector, and the case snaps on. I got it for 17$ (It was discounted down from 30 I think).

I had a silicon case for my 15GB 3rd gen iPod, didn't really like it too many things easily got stuck to it, and its a lint trap for sure if you ever want to put it in your pocket.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm going to be putting it into my pocket probably alot. I think the first product I listed is good then? Although it's not too cheap.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

FlaminWiz said:


> I'm going to be putting it into my pocket probably alot. I think the first product I listed is good then? Although it's not too cheap.


First one being the hip case ( the second link was dead for me ) would be decent except it doesn't protect the device at it's corner nor the device at all when being held. 

This is very similar to what I am using now for the touch.

Griffin - Elan Form Case for Apple® iPod® touch - Black - 8169-ITELNFMB

Similar case but clear.
Griffin - iClear Polycarbonate Case for Apple® iPod® touch - Clear - 8167-ITCLR


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

*double post*


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I've been very happy with one of these:
DLO | HipCase for iPod touch

I have a screen protector, and just slip in the pouch when carrying in my pant or shirt pocket. I just wish there was a dock port visible on the bottom, so I'd never have to take it out of the case when hooking up to the car.


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

you could always ask a store rep if it will work with 1st gen, if it doesn't you can return it


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

I like the one jicon posted. I think I'll probably get that one but I guess I would kinda have to see it in-store.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

FlaminWiz said:


> I like the one jicon posted. I think I'll probably get that one but I guess I would kinda have to see it in-store.


If you get it, let me know how it is.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Sure I will.
By the way, how do you download Apple apps onto 1.1.5 ? I don't want apps that you have to go to the internet every single time, I want apps which can be stored on the iPod Touch 8GB memory. Or do I have to get 2.1 for this?


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Just got my case yesterday. Pretty satisfied with the product, but not the price.
Audio: iPod / MP3 Accessories: Init Touch Silicon Case (NT-MP330) - Black/Clear | Best Buy Canada Web Store
That's the one I bought. It had 2 cases so I guess that's good. Half the iPod Touch cases they show online aren't even in the ****ing store. I was also considering:Silicone Case for iPod Touch (Deep Black)
but they didn't have it.  
SIG Electronics, Apple World : Incase Accessories,Incase Neoprene Sleeve for iPod Touch (White/Red)
But didn't like the Red. Doesn't go with Apple products, in my opinion.


----------

